# GL Wand Excel VBA Code



## RBADGRAD (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking to automate a lot of currently manual work which runs from GL Wand in Excel, has anyone got a list of commands which will be useful, I currently use the following codes:

Application.Run "glwCalculate_Sheet"
Application.Run "glwDrill_Down_Bal"


but would like to also know the code to expand the selection change the segment to expand on between account/cc/businiss unit etc, any other commands would also be really useful. 

I have GL Wand 3.90.0

Thanks


----------

